# Annoying Telemarketting calls - from BMO!!!



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

We have had numerous calls from 1 855 420 3240 (5 in past 9 days). A Google search indicated it could be BMO (who we deal with). Just sharing this for others who may be getting same calls.

I wrote to BMO:



> We keep getting phone calls from 1 855 420 3240. Usually at supper time.
> We don’t usually answer these calls. However, others that do say it is a
> call from a source claiming to be BMO (or an agent) and that they are trying
> to sell insurance of some type. If you search on-line for that number, you
> ...


First response:



> Thank you for contacting BMO Bank of Montreal about recent calls.
> I am sorry for any concern surrounding recent phone calls and can I assure you that I am here to help clarify these calls.
> 
> From time to time, BMO Insurance outsources the telemarketing of special product offers to external companies to call on our behalf. *I can confirm that the calls you have received were made on behalf of BMO Insurance. *
> ...


In response to their request, I sent them my number.



> Thank you for contacting BMO Bank of Montreal about unwanted phone calls. We will make every effort to honour your request as soon as possible.
> 
> Please note that it can take up to 14 days from the date of your request before sales calls completely stop due to lists that may already be in use within BMO Bank of Montreal.
> 
> ...


Quite annoyed with BMO (who we have been with for almost 50 years). We give them our number so they can contact us regarding the accounts we have with them and BMOIL. In return, they pass our number to an annoying telemarketer so they can try and sell us insurance!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ How about sending your email complaint directly to one of the VP of customer care and cc in the CEO. I think your 50 years of customer loyalty should at least earn you a response from their customer service management ... regular csrs are still in training. Good luck.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ How about sending your email complaint directly to one of the VP of customer care and cc in the CEO. I think your 50 years of customer loyalty should at least earn you a response from their customer service management ... regular csrs are still in training. Good luck.


You are right. That would be the way to get some real action. I have heard back from them again, but just to say that they have taken my name off their internal telemarketing list. I asked that they stop using the external telemarketer that makes the numerous calls, usually at supper time. They way they are doing things puts BMO down in the gutter with the duct cleaners!


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

TD does this, as well. I assume they all do and I doubt you will get anything beyond placations and offers to assist with your insurance needs.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Not if you're as persistent as they are - just fire off those follow-up emails to the VP/CEO, etc. while you're sipping your morning coffee and reading the morning news online. :rugby:


----------



## The_Tosser (Oct 20, 2015)

Hiro External USB 56K voice/data modem, a free program called PhoneTray running on a PC that is always turned on anyway, fixes a lot of unwanted phone calls. 1-8XX-xxx-xxxx say good-bye. Infinitely user configurable. 

We've also stopped all calls from the state of california (via area code black-list) - a real problem at one point. 

Configured to answer on the first rings gives the added good feeling that you know who it's hanging up on without you even getting off the couch, lol.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

You can buy a Panasonic phone that has call-block feature built in:

http://www.panasonic.com/ca/consumer/telephones-home-monitoring/cordless-phones/kx-tgc213.html

Several different models from Panasonic with similar feature. Haven't seen anything like this from other suppliers, but surely there will be sooner or later. Our vtech phones don't have that feature. 

One thing call block won't do, is stop those free travel give away calls that spoof numbers in your local calling area. We have had several calls that display our own number as the caller!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You can block at least your own number, as you know you'll never be calling yourself!


----------

